# Cant send PM or post in classifieds?



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi just wondering why i cant do the above.

is there something i need to complete first?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah i see, cheers.

What about posting in the classifieds?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JS72 said:


> is there something i need to complete first?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

L


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah, nice one, very helpful! cheers mate!


----------

